# What Horse was you favorite?



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

Shadowfax,Bill, (the pony)or Glorfindel's White horse,?I couldn't choose.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 3, 2003)

You're forgetting Arod and Hasufel! But I would say Shadowfax is my favourite.


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Definatly Arod and Shadowfax, although the name Asfaloth still has to be the coolest


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 3, 2003)

Your forgetting Snowmane:


> Faithful servant yet master's bane, Lightfoot's foal, swift Snowmane.


 as well. But I don't think I need to tell you all which was my favorite, and if you can't figure it out, I suggest getting some mental help.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 3, 2003)

I would say this is no competition: Bill the pony. He seemed to me that he was the most loyal to his master out of all the horses I have read about. And just the fact that he was rescued from a horrible life to go with a good owner makes him more interesting to me; don't ask why I love Shadowfax and them too, its just that there is something about a pony named Bill......


----------



## faila (Feb 3, 2003)

I would have to say shadowfax, the rest are no competition(except for the wing steed of the nazgul)


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 3, 2003)

hmm yes but isn't Bill the Pony technically a PONY and not a HORSE

Asfaloth for me.....but Aragorn's horse that the Dunedain brought him (I can't remember the name) was pretty cool that aragorn cared so much about a horse


----------



## kohaku (Feb 3, 2003)

Shadowfax is definitely my favorite. so fast and spirited.


----------



## Seraph (Feb 3, 2003)

It can only be Bill. I love that little guy.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, if it is any hoofed steed, then I choose Bill the Pony, because he is so devoted and brave for a little abused animal. If it is a horse only, then it would be the noble and somewhat magical Shadowfax.


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 3, 2003)

Shadowfax, Definitly!!!! Arod would come in second, and Bill third, if he counts. I mean, Arod's cool, and so is Bill, but Shadowfax is like the last of his species, a king of horses.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm glad to see some fellow Bill-lovers in this forum!


----------



## Hadhafang (Feb 3, 2003)

I would also have to say Bill. There is something cute about the way Bill and Sam form such a special bond that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Enduriel (Feb 4, 2003)

I like Shadowfax the best. I also like Aragorn's horse, Roheryn.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 4, 2003)

Asfaloth!

Noro lim, noro lim Asfaloth! 

quoth Glorfindel NOT Arwen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2003)

Snowmane is my favourite. The way he dies and the fact that he is the bane of his master as well, is just so touching. What a gorgeous horse.
Shadowfax is second, but all the horses are nice in their own ways.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 4, 2003)

Asfaloth - that name gets stuck in my head all the time, it's just so catchy! Did Tolkien ever mention the name of Eowyn's horse when she was posing as Dernhelm?


----------



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry I forgot all of those horses.  I completely forgot about them.


----------

